# My Mailbox Mod



## jimf (Feb 2, 2013)

My neighbor knocked down my mailbox. So I thought I would give the Mailbox mod a try for my UDS.  This will allow me to Hot Smoke using the AMNPS.

First I drilled multiple wholes in the bottom of the mailbox to allow for ventilation.  Next I cut a 4 inch hole in the mailbox by using a jig saw.  Then inserted a transition piece.  I repeated this on the smoker.













photo 1.JPG



__ jimf
__ Feb 2, 2013






Next I attached a 2 foot drier ventilation tube to the mailbox:













photo 2.JPG



__ jimf
__ Feb 2, 2013






Connected to the drum.  Mailbox sitting on some old pavers:













photo 3.JPG



__ jimf
__ Feb 2, 2013






Complete set up along with wind screen:













photo 4.JPG



__ jimf
__ Feb 2, 2013






I have two briskets currently on and the AMNPS is working great.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice job Jim!

That thing looks like it's on life support!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bill


----------



## davidhef88 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice job on the mod!!


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just seen this, looks great ! Thumbs Up Thumbs Up


----------



## wes w (Mar 9, 2013)

Jim I like what you've done here.  

I have a question.   Is this so you can cold smoke?    If so, how does the mailbox hold up to the heat of a fire?    I need to figure out a way to cold smoke with my smoker.     I thought about cutting a piece of plywood the same size as the door and pipe something in, such as a mailbox?


----------



## jimf (Mar 9, 2013)

No, this is so I can HOT smoke. I have a charcoal basket in the UDS that produces the heat.. I was putting chunks in the basket and having a hard time keeping my UDS smoking for long smokes. Now I can add more pellets easily if need be. 

To cold smoke, I remove the UDS basket, place the AMPS in the UDS and open all vents.


----------



## shannon127 (Mar 9, 2013)

Pretty cool build.


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 9, 2013)

Do you have a way to plug off the hole for the mailbox when your done smoking ?

On mine I just pull it off and put a cap on the pipe to shut it down.


----------



## wes w (Mar 9, 2013)

JimF said:


> No, this is so I can HOT smoke. I have a charcoal basket in the UDS that produces the heat.. I was putting chunks in the basket and having a hard time keeping my UDS smoking for long smokes. Now I can add more pellets easily if need be.
> 
> To cold smoke, I remove the UDS basket, place the AMPS in the UDS and open all vents.


Ok,   Cool idea.  Thanks


----------



## jimf (Mar 10, 2013)

jrod62 said:


> Do you have a way to plug off the hole for the mailbox when your done smoking ?
> On mine I just pull it off and put a cap on the pipe to shut it down.



This is the problem I'm having. Because my hole is 4 inches, I can't control the temp on the UDS. I think I ruined my smoker. With all vents closed, the fire basket is sucking air through the pipe and mailbox. And the mailbox is too drafty. Guess ill get a new drum and transfer all the parts over. No biggie but I was really hoping this would work better. Should have used a pipe like you and not a 4 inch drier vent


----------

